# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայլուր

## Artgeo

Հարցը պարզ է, սպասում եմ պատասխաններին։

----------

Jarre (19.05.2011)

----------


## Taurus

99 % ով ոչ

----------


## Philosopher

"Հայլուրը" Օրուելի "Անասնաֆերմային" պաշտոնական քարոզչամիջոցն է, որը ուզում է համոզել, որ Նապելեոնը, չնայած անցյալում խոզ է եղել, բայց հիմա դարձել է շատ նշանակալից դեմք, հանճարեղ դիվանագետ ու անասնաֆերման կայուն զարգացնող տնտեսագետ։
Հ.Գ. Բոլոր համընկնումները պատահական են։

----------


## Երվանդ

> "Հայլուրը" Օրուելի "Անասնաֆերմային" պաշտոնական քարոզչամիջոցն է, որը ուզում է համոզել, որ Նապելեոնը, չնայած անցյալում խոզ է եղել, բայց հիմա դարձել է շատ նշանակալից դեմք, հանճարեղ դիվանագետ ու անասնաֆերման կայուն զարգացնող տնտեսագետ։
> Հ.Գ. Բոլոր համընկնումները պատահական են։


Ուժեղ եր ասված :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիմնականում՝ ոչ։

----------


## Արշակ

Էն դեպքերում երբ այլ աղբյուրներից կամ անձամբ տեղյակ եմ լինում իրավիճակից, սովորաբար (հիմնականում քաղաքականության հետ կապ ունեցող հարցերում) Հայլուրը լրիվ այլ կերպ է «լուսաբանում»։ Բայց երբ որ ուրիշ տեղից տեղեկություններ չեմ ունենում, «Հայլուրի» ներկայացրածը ճշմարտանման է թվում։ Մի խոսքով, կարողանում են գլուխ արդուկել։  :Jpit: 
Քվեարկել եմ՝ ոչ։ 
Քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունեցող հարցերում երևի շատ չեն շեղվում։

----------


## lili-4

Չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Ֆելո

պարզա, որ ինչը ջեռքա տալիս իրանց էտ էլ ասում են. ու հիմա չկա մի ալիք, որին կարելի 100%-ով վստահել :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ես հարցը մի քիչ կփոխեի, ոչ թե «հավատու՞մ եք»   այլ «վստահու՞մ եք» :Smile:  
Ցանկացած քաղաքական լրատվության ու լրատվամիջոցի վստահելն էլ անիմաստ ինքնախաբեությունա: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հայլուրին, մի փոքր տեղեկացնեմ. լուրերը  հայլուրում չեն հորինվում , կամ ինչ որ լրատվական սցենար չի ստեղծվում:
Ստացվումա պաշտոնական լուր տվյալ նախարարությունից, ձեռնարկությունից, անհատից, որտեղից պատահի մի խոսքով… Խմբագրվումա, առանց տեքստի իմաստը փոխելու, կատարվումա լեզվական ուղղումներ, ու տրվումա եթեր, իսկ հավաստիության համար պատասխանատուա տեղեկացնողը, եթե նկատել եք լրատվության աղբյուրները ընթացքում նշվում են:
Մոռացա նշեմ, մեկնաբանությունները տրվում են ոչ թե ժուռնալիստների դատողությամբ, այլ  հիմնվում են հայտարարությունների ու մամուլի խոսնակների հետ հարց-պատասխանների վրա:
Դե միջազգային  լուրերի մասին չեմ խոսա :Smile:  Երևի պարզա :Wink:

----------


## lili-4

Եթե  չհավատանք, որտեղից  կիմանանք, որ մենք ապրում ենք դեմոկրատական երկրում, որտեղ կան  ազատ ու անկողմնակալ շուկայական հարաբերություններ, որի արդյունքում գրանցում ենք երկնիշ թվերով տնտեսական աճ, որ օր-օրի բարելավվում է մեր երկրի վիճակը: :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

Երբեք իմ առջև խնդիր չեմ դնում,որպեսզի պարզեմ լուրերը ճի՞շտ են,թե ոչ :Smile:  
Այդքան հաճախ էլ չեմ նայում «Հայլուրը».Միայն նայում եմ այն ժամանակ,երբ ինչ-որ լուր եմ լսած լինում և ցանկանում եմ պարզել ճի՞շտ ա,թե՞ ոչ :Think:   :Smile:  
Չհավատալու պատճառ չունեմ :Yes:  /բայց որ լավ մտածենք,հավատալու պատճառ էլ չունեմ :Tongue:  /

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Եթե  չհավատանք, որտեղից  կիմանանք, որ մենք ապրում ենք դեմոկրատական երկրում, որտեղ կան  ազատ ու անկողմնակալ շուկայական հարաբերություններ, որի արդյունքում գրանցում ենք երկնիշ թվերով տնտեսական աճ, որ օր-օրի բարելավվում է մեր երկրի վիճակը:


Զարգացման տեմպերը, եվրաինտեգրման գործընթացի սլացիկ տեղաշարժը, թոշակների ավելացումը, քաղաքային կառավարման օրենսգրքի հաջողված բարելավումը, մայրաքաղաքի հողերի իրացման նախագծի ու հատակագծի «անկողմնակալ» հաստատումը, ռազմական անհաջող բարեփոխումները ու էլի կարևոր բաներ մոռացար նշես :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե  չհավատանք, որտեղից  կիմանանք, որ մենք ապրում ենք դեմոկրատական երկրում, որտեղ կան  ազատ ու անկողմնակալ շուկայական հարաբերություններ, որի արդյունքում գրանցում ենք երկնիշ թվերով տնտեսական աճ, որ օր-օրի բարելավվում է մեր երկրի վիճակը:


Ի՜նչ դիպուկ ասեցիր բայց։  :Hands Up:  Ավելի լավ ասել ուղղակի հնարավոր չէր։  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

հարցը մի քիչ սխալ է տրված...
լրագրողի տեսանկյունից, որը ամեն օր լսում էր Հայլուրի հիմնական թողարկումը, ասեմ, որ լուրերը հորինված չեն կարող լինել, այսինքն "հավատալ" բառը մի քիչ տեղին չի...լրագրողները կարող են իրենց ձևով, ասենք ոչ այնքան օբեկտիվ ներկայացնել կամ մեկնաբանել օրվա իրադարձությունները , բայց հորինել ամեն դեպքում չեն կարող...

ինչ վերաբերվում է մեկնաբանություններին, ապա իրոք, Հայլուր լսելիս կարող է տպավորություն ստեղծվել, որ մեր կառավարությունը համարյա անթերի է, իսկ մենք ապրում ենք կատարյալին մոտ երկրում...իրականում այդպես չէ, ինչևէ, միգուցե դա էլ է պետք դրսի աչքին փոզ փչելու համար, ի՞նչ իմանամ... :Smile: 

ընդհանրապես, մեր հայկական հեռուստատեսությունները ներկայացնող լրագրողները ամենա"վատն" են աշխատում...դե եթե մարդը նստում է կոնֆերանսին ընդամենը 15 րոպե, կադրեր անում ու պարզապես հիմանկան թեմայի մասին գրում, ռելիզը վերցնում, թարգմանում ու վերջ, ապա բնականաբար լիարժեք տեղակատվություն ու մեկնաբանություն տալ չի կարող, այստեղից էլ երևի գալիս է հայկական լրատվական ծրագրերի վատ որակը...

մի խոսքով, լսեք Շանթի լուրերն ու մի բողոքեք :Smile: ...

հ.գ. բայց ինչ էլ Հայլուրն ասի, Արմենիայի ՇՈՈՒԻՑ հազար անգամ լավն է :Wink: ...

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի անգամ այս առիթով կարծիքս հայտնել եմ: Կրկնեմ. «Հայլուր»-ի տեղեկատվությանը միանշանակ հավատում եմ, հավատում եմ փաստերին, ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունների նմանատիպ ծրագրերին, ուրիշ բան, որ այդ փաստերից բխող վերլուծությունները կատարում եմ ինքս, և իմ դիրքորոշումը որոշ դեպքերում կարող է համընկնել տվյալ ծրագրի` այդ թվում` «Հայլուր»-ի հետ:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## P.S.

Հարցն իսկապես սխալ է ձևակերպված: Հավատալու խնդիր չկա: 
       Հայլուրի խնդիրը ոչ թե վատ լուսաբանումն է: Չէ, այլ մեդալի միայն մի կողմի ներկայացնելը: Այն որ իշխանությունը պետք է ներկայացնի իր արածը, և պնդի, որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէ կամ շատ լավ է, նորմալ է: բոլոր երկրներում էլ այդպես է: Ուղղակի դրան զուգահեռ պետք է ներկայացնեն նաև ընդդիմության տեսակետը՝ ինչն այնպես չէ, որոնք են թերությունները: 
       Հայլուրը ներկայացուցչական չէ հասարակության համար գլխավոր լրատուի դերում: Այդ ծրագիրը միայն մի կողմն է ներկայացնում: 
       Իսկ փաստերը և լրագրողական աշխատանքի որակի առումով կարծում եմ Հայլուրը առաջատարը: Շանթը դեռ երկար պետք է աշխատի,  որ Հայլուրին հասնի: Այնուամենայնիվ, այդ հեռուստաալիքը դեռ գյումրվա է:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> ընդհանրապես, մեր հայկական հեռուստատեսությունները ներկայացնող լրագրողները ամենա"վատն" են աշխատում...դե եթե մարդը նստում է կոնֆերանսին ընդամենը 15 րոպե, կադրեր անում ու պարզապես հիմանկան թեմայի մասին գրում, ռելիզը վերցնում, թարգմանում ու վերջ, ապա բնականաբար լիարժեք տեղակատվություն ու մեկնաբանություն տալ չի կարող, այստեղից էլ երևի գալիս է հայկական լրատվական ծրագրերի վատ որակը...


Հավանաբար սկսնակ ես լրագրության մեջ: Նախ, հեռուստալրագրողները, ինչպես ամբողջ աշխարհում, այնպես էլ Հայաստանում, ներկայացնում են ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ, եւ ոչ թե կարծիքներ կամ խոսող գլուխներ: Հեռուստալրագրողների »պատմությունը« չի կարող նույնը լինել, ինչ թերթերինը: Հետևաբար կոնֆերանսը ամենավերջին տեղն է, ուր պետք է գնա հեռուստալրագրողը: Նրան կադրում գործողություն է պետք: 
    Եվ երկրորդ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի երկար աշխատեիր, ապա կհամոզվեիր, որ կոնֆերանսներին գրեթե միշտ նույն մարդիկ նույն տափակ մտքերն են արտահայտում: Օրինակ, եթե դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ են, ապա գրանտային կոնֆերանսների մեծ մասը այդ մասին է: Մասնակցելով դրանցից մեկին, այնուհետև քիչ նոր բան կարող ես հայտնաբերել: Նույն մարդիկ տարբեր փողկապներով, նույն սրահներում տարբեր գրանտներով խոսում են նույն թեմայի մասին: Այնպես, որ եթե լրագրողը գալիս է, ու տեսնում է ով է խոսում, վերցնում է պրես-ռելիզը, որ հետո ոչ թե նյութ տա, այլ »համր«, այսինքն մի երկու նախադասություն: Եթե մի քիչ երկար աշխատեյիր, կիմանայիր, որ փորձառու լրագրողը սովորաբար կոնֆերանսի մասին տեղյակ է լինում դրանից մեկ ամիս առաջ ու սովորաբար հիմնական բանախոսի հետ նախնական զրույցի ժամանակ արդեն պարզած է լինում թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը՛: 
     Ու եթե արդեն պրոֆեսիոնալ լիներ, ապա կհասկանայիր, որ կոնֆերանսները »նեուդաչնիկ« լրագրական հոտի համար են, որ միասին ժամերով նստում են ու սղագրում ամեն ինչ: Ալարում են մի քիչ իրենցով զբաղվեն, որ էքսկլյուզիվ ունենան: Կոնֆերանսը հանրության համար է, ոչ թե լրագրողների: 




> մի խոսքով, լսեք Շանթի լուրերն ու մի բողոքեք...


Ազատություն ռադիոկայանն ավելի նախընտրելի է: Բայց դե դա արդեն ճաշակի հարց է:

----------


## kiki

օօօ, մենք այստեղ պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողի ենք հանդիպել փաստորեն... :Smile:  

հարգելիս, ես շատ հստակ պատկերացում ունեմ, ինչպիսին են մեր լրագրողները, ինչի համար ու ով է գնում կոնֆերանսների ու ինչպես և որ ալիքն է միևնույն բանը մեկնաբանում...
իմիջիայլոց, որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ ամենակարևոր լուրերը կարելի է իմանալ այդ նույն կոնֆերանսների վերջում, երբ լրագրողները հարց են տալիս ... (համենայն դեպս ես հիմնական էքսկլյուզիվ նյութերը կոնֆերանսներից հետո կարևոր մարդկանց գտենով ու հարցնելով եմ ստացել...) ու հենց այդ նույն լուրերի հաղորդավարները հետո արդեն օրվա վերջում կարդում ու հղում են անում լրատվական գործակալությունների վրա, որոնք ի տարբերություն իրենց, մնացել են ու կարևոր լուրեր  ու կարծիքներ հայթհայթել... :Wink:  




> Իսկ փաստերը և լրագրողական աշխատանքի որակի առումով կարծում եմ Հայլուրը առաջատարը: Շանթը դեռ երկար պետք է աշխատի,  որ Հայլուրին հասնի: Այնուամենայնիվ, այդ հեռուստաալիքը դեռ գյումրվա է::


Շանթի լուրերը այս պահին ամենաօբյեկտիվն ու ամենաորակյալն են հայկական հեռուստաալիքների մեջ... :Wink:  մնացած հաղորդումները չեմ նայում, չեմ կարող ասել...




> Ազատություն ռադիոկայանն ավելի նախընտրելի է: Բայց դե դա արդեն ճաշակի հարց է:


ես չեմ էլ վիճում...ո՞վ ասեց ավելի նախընտրելի չի...ես պարզապես հեռուստատեսության մասին էի խոսում... :Wink:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Ժողովուրդ, ձմեռ պապին հավատում ե՞ք: Անձամբ ես քիչ էր մնում հավատայի ... հայլուրի ամանօրյա եթերները նայելուց հետո ...

----------


## P.S.

> իմիջիայլոց, որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ ամենակարևոր լուրերը կարելի է իմանալ այդ նույն կոնֆերանսների վերջում, երբ լրագրողները հարց են տալիս ... (համենայն դեպս ես հիմնական էքսկլյուզիվ նյութերը կոնֆերանսներից հետո կարևոր մարդկանց գտենով ու հարցնելով եմ ստացել...) ու հենց այդ նույն լուրերի հաղորդավարները հետո արդեն օրվա վերջում կարդում ու հղում են անում լրատվական գործակալությունների վրա, որոնք ի տարբերություն իրենց, մնացել են ու կարևոր լուրեր  ու կարծիքներ հայթհայթել...


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է: Որ կոնֆերանսը կարևոր չի, այլ մարդիկ: Թե երբ կզրուցեն, էդ ճաշակի հարց է: Համենայն դեպս, երբ ես էի լուսաբանում որևէ կոնֆերանս, չի եղել դեպք, որ որևէ լրագրող, էն էլ գործակալություններից, որ մի բան իմանա, որ ես չիմանամ: Հիմա գլուխ գովալու բան չի, բայց դե փաստ է՝ հեռուստալրագրողները, որ ուզեն, ավելի շատ էքսկլյուզիվ կունենան: Ոչ թե որ հանճարեղ են, այլ որովհետև իրենց ճանաչում են, տեղեկատվությունը միանգամից է տարածվում եւ ամենամեծ լսարանին: 
Իսկ Գործակալություններն էլ հարմար են նրանով, որ ամեն ինչ գրում են՝ վիճակագրություն, թվեր, ցուցակներ: Էդ առումով միշտ լավ արխիվ են: Չեմ ասում, թե այնտեղ լրագրություն չկա: Ուղղակի հիմա ինչպես հեռուստատեսոթյունը, այնպես էլ մամուլն ու գործակալությունները շատ թուլացել են: Առաջ գազանի պես աշխատում էին: Հիմա մի քիչ Արմինֆոն ու Ռեգնումն են լավը....

----------


## Array

Հայլուրին չհավատալու պատճառ ես անձամբ չունեմ:Երբևէ չի պատահել,որ Հայլուրով լսածս փաստերը սխալ դուրս եկած լինեն:Ուրիշ հարց է,որ Հայլուրի մենաբանուրյուններն են երբեմն ուրիշ լինում,բայց հիմնականում դրանց ուշադրությու չեմ էլ դարձնում,աշխատում եմ ինքս հետևություններ անել:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

ի՞նչ կա ըտեղ չհավատալու:

----------


## Armeno

Չհավատալու բան չկա,ոչ էլ սխալ բան են ասում ,ուղղակի շաատ բաներ,որոնք իրենց ձեռք չեն տալիս,չեն ասում:Իսկ ամենալավը Շանթ հեռուստաընկերության հորիզոնն է :Ok:

----------


## kiki

> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է: Որ կոնֆերանսը կարևոր չի, այլ մարդիկ: Թե երբ կզրուցեն, էդ ճաշակի հարց է: Համենայն դեպս, երբ ես էի լուսաբանում որևէ կոնֆերանս, չի եղել դեպք, որ որևէ լրագրող, էն էլ գործակալություններից, որ մի բան իմանա, որ ես չիմանամ: Հիմա գլուխ գովալու բան չի, բայց դե փաստ է՝ հեռուստալրագրողները, որ ուզեն, ավելի շատ էքսկլյուզիվ կունենան: Ոչ թե որ հանճարեղ են, այլ որովհետև իրենց ճանաչում են, տեղեկատվությունը միանգամից է տարածվում եւ ամենամեծ լսարանին: 
> Իսկ Գործակալություններն էլ հարմար են նրանով, որ ամեն ինչ գրում են՝ վիճակագրություն, թվեր, ցուցակներ: Էդ առումով միշտ լավ արխիվ են: Չեմ ասում, թե այնտեղ լրագրություն չկա: Ուղղակի հիմա ինչպես հեռուստատեսոթյունը, այնպես էլ մամուլն ու գործակալությունները շատ թուլացել են: Առաջ գազանի պես աշխատում էին: Հիմա մի քիչ Արմինֆոն ու Ռեգնումն են լավը....


հարսգելիս, ինչքանով հասկացա, դու հեռուստատեսությունում ես աշխատում, բան չունեմ ասելու, հնարավոր է քեզ մոտ այդպես չի, բայց դու ախր էդ դեպքում ինձանից լավ պիտի իմանաս թե ինչպես է աշխատում հայ հեռուստալրագրողների 90 տոկոսը...համաձայն եմ էքսկլյուզիվների հարցում, հեռուստատեսությունը առավելություն ունի, ու դու ինձանից լավ գիտես ինչու,  ու եթե ասենք դու ցանկանում ես գտնել կարևոր մարդու կոնֆերանսի ընթացքում , ապա հետևի "հայլուրի" լրագրողներին՝ որտեղ նրանք, այնտեղ էլ կարող ես առանձին հարցազրույց վերցնել :Smile:  , քանի որ նրանք հիմնականում ամեն տեղ էլ այսպես ասած մուտք ունեն...բայց դե հարցը դրանում չի, լրագրողը կարող է ցանկացած ուրիշ օր էքկլյուզիվ վերցնել ցանկացած մարդուց, համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե բաց թողեց ասենք նույն այդ կոնֆերանսի վերջում հնչած մի սենսացիոն լուր, կամ արտահայտություն, ապա դա արդեն եդ չես բերի... :Smile:  

ինչ վերաբերվում է գործակալությունների աշխատանքին, այստեղ կարևորն այն է, որ նրանք զերծ են մնում մեկնաբանություններից և միայն օբյեկտիվ նյութ են տալիս...այ թուլանալու հետ համաձայն չեմ, գազանի պեսը ո՞րն է :Smile:  ...հիմա քարողարշավը կսկսի, ու նրանց աշխատանքն էլ կբացվի...
իմիջիայլոց, Արմինֆոն այո, բայց Ռեգնումին ես չէի նշի...բավականին թուլացել են ու վաղուց... :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

Ես ել իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ, հիմնականում նորություններ հեռուստատեսությամբ չեմ լսում հիմնականում ինետից, բայց և Հայլուրին չհավատալու պատճառ չունեմ:

Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց
Բայց դա չի նշանակում որ հավատում եմ:
PS Մի քիչ ինձ փիլիսոփայի տեղ դրի:

----------


## Ծով

Հավատում եմ, որ մեծ մասամբ ստում են… :Tongue:

----------


## Philosopher

Երեկ Հայլուրը հայ գիտակից հանրությանը ներկայացրեց մի ցնցող նորություն. պարզվում է, որ ԱՄՆ–ում ընտրակեղծիքները տոտալ բնույթ են կրում, ամերիկացի ընտրողները կաշառվում են մեկ շիշ խմիչքով, կոմունալ վարձերով, տարբեր տեսակի այլ կաշառքներով։ Սակայն ցնցողը այն չէ, որ ամերիկացի մասնագետները չեն հասկացել մի տրիվիալ փաստ՝ իրենց բացահայտած եզակի դեպքերը աբորիգեններին ցույց տալ չի կարելի, քանի որ վերջիններիս հոգեկառույցը չի դիմանում այդ նորություններին և նրանք մի պահ հավատում են, որ իրենք ևս քաղաքակիրթ են, չէ որ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում էլ աբորիգենության կա, այլ ցնցողը Հայլուրի լրագրողի վերջին ֆրազն էր. հայ և ամերիկացի իրավապահները միասին դեռ երկար ճանապարհ պիտի անցնեն՝ ընտրակեղծիքները վերացնելու համար։ Ահա այսպես. ըստ հայ իրավապահների և Հայլուրի՝ ԱՄՆ–ում ևս ընտրակեղծիքներ կան և այն էլ տոտալ բնույթի, հետևաբար՝ հայաստանյան ընտրությունները միանգամայն տեղավորվում են միջազգային չափանիշների շրջանակներում։ Մնում է, որ Հայլուրը պատասխանի մեկ հարցի՝ այդ ինչպես է ստացվում, որ ԱՄՆ–ում հնարավոր է իշխող կուսակցության ու նախագահի պարտությունը, թե՞ ամերիկացիները ոչ միայն ընտրակեղծարար են, այլև մազոխիստ և կեղծում են իրենց կուսակցության ու նախագահի թեկնածուի դեմ։ Ի դեպ, այսպիսի երևույթ Հայաստանում չկա, հետևաբար՝ մենք ոչ միայն հասել ենք ԱՄՆ—ին՝ դառնալով ընտրակեղծարար, այլև անցել ենք նրան՝ հաղթահարելով մազոխիզմը։ Կեցցե անկախ, սոցիալական, իրավական անասնաֆերման։

----------


## Absar21

«Հայլուրը» ո՞րն է: Կարողա դա Հայաստանի «Ամենառեյտինգային և ամենադիտվող» հեռուստալիքով հեռարձակվող  իշխանական TOP 10 ն է, անփոփոխ լիդերով:

----------


## Artgeo

Չէ, ինչո՞ւ անփոփոխ: Հիմա փոխվել է: Առաջ անընդհատ Ռ. Քոչարյանն էր, հիմա Ս. Սարգսյանն է:

----------


## Նախարար

Ցանկացած ԶԼՄ ենթարկվում է մի որևէ ուժի, դա կարող է լինել ինչպես քաղաքական այնպես էլ ուղակի մի անձ, որը տնօրինում է այդ ԶԼՄ-ն:
Միանշանակ ասել որ չենք հավատում Հայլուրին կարծում եմ սխալ է, քանզի Հայլուրն էր, որ առաջինը տվեց գյումրու քաղաքապետի տղայի անունը նշելով հորը:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Absar21

> Չէ, ինչո՞ւ անփոփոխ: Հիմա փոխվել է: Առաջ անընդհատ Ռ. Քոչարյանն էր, հիմա Ս. Սարգսյանն է:


Դե ես արդեն խոսում էի վերջինի մասին: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ցանկացած ԶԼՄ ենթարկվում է մի որևէ ուժի, դա կարող է լինել ինչպես քաղաքական այնպես էլ ուղակի մի անձ, որը տնօրինում է այդ ԶԼՄ-ն:
> Միանշանակ ասել որ չենք հավատում Հայլուրին կարծում եմ սխալ է, քանզի Հայլուրն էր, որ առաջինը տվեց գյումրու քաղաքապետի տղայի անունը նշելով հորը:


Իսկ միգուցե դա հենց այդ ուժի պատվերն էր???? Ավելի շուտ դա հենց այդպես է:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես հակված եմ հավատալ եւ այդպես էլ քվյարկել եմ, չնայած Երեւանում գտնվելու դեպքում, շատ բաներ կլսեի, որոնք «ՀայԼուր»-ով չեն՛ էլ լուսաբանվում.

----------


## Quadro

չեմ հավատում:

երեկ սաղ օրը հավաքի տեղում էի ու վստահությամբ կասեմ որ հավաքվել եին մոտ 200 000 մարդ: Բայց հ1- ով ասեցին մի քանի տասնյակ :Angry2: , ու ցույց տվեցին մի քանի տարեց մարդկանց, չնայած հավաքվածների 80% երիտասարդություն էր:

Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց
Ժողովուրդ Հ1 ի սաիտը ով գիտի?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չեմ հավատում:
> 
> երեկ սաղ օրը հավաքի տեղում էի ու վստահությամբ կասեմ որ հավաքվել եին մոտ 200 000 մարդ: Բայց հ1- ով ասեցին մի քանի տասնյակ, ու ցույց տվեցին մի քանի տարեց մարդկանց, չնայած հավաքվածների 80% երիտասարդություն էր:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց
> Ժողովուրդ Հ1 ի սաիտը ով գիտի?


Հանրային Հեռուստատեսություն

Երեկվա խայտառակ եթերից հետո լրիվ հիասթափվեցի.... Ավելի լավ է ԱԼՄ նայեմ, ԱԼՄ-ում գոնե ոչ դիտավորյալ հումոր կա!  :LOL:

----------


## Quadro

> Հանրային Հեռուստատեսություն
> 
> Երեկվա խայտառակ եթերից հետո լրիվ հիասթափվեցի.... Ավելի լավ է ԱԼՄ նայեմ, ԱԼՄ-ում գոնե ոչ դիտավորյալ հումոր կա!


Համաձայն եմ հետտ  :LOL:

----------


## Fedayi

Հիմնականում ոչ`:
Շատ դեպքերում ավելի շուտ գործիք է, քան` լրատվության հավաստի աղբյուր:

----------


## Array

Ժողովուրդ ջա՛ն, Հէ-ից իզուր էք ուրիշ բան սպասում:Բոլոր երկրներն էլ ունեն իրենց <Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերությունները>, որոնց պետությունները պահում են հատուկ, որպեսզի պաշտպանեն իրենց շահերը հանրության առաջ: 
Իշխանությանը պաշտպանելը էտ ալիքի պարտավորությունների մեջ ա մտնում: Ուղղակի մեր մոտ վատը էն ա,որ էսօր բոլոր ալիքներն են էտ պրինցիպով աշխատում:ՎՍՅՈ :Smile:

----------


## Belle

Հայլուրի քաղաքանության մասին վերլուծությունները ահավոր են  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 
մնացած մասը վատ չէ 
Երեկվա Հայլուրը լրիվ անտաղանդ էր, լացս գալիս էլ  :Angry2:

----------


## Garun

ի տարբերություն այսօր շքեղ էր, հատկապես դուրս եկավ էն նարկոշի խոստովանությունը /

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ մանրամասն պատմեք, մենք էլ իմանանք!

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ մանրամասն պատմեք, մենք էլ իմանանք!


Պատմելու բան չկա Հայկ ջան...լոկ դաժան, մերկապարանոց ճշմարտություն...առ այն որ ես ու դու նարկոշ, ալկաշ, հանցագործ հանգստախափանիչներ ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պատմելու բան չկա Հայկ ջան...լոկ դաժան, մերկապարանոց ճշմարտություն...առ այն որ ես ու դու նարկոշ, ալկաշ, հանցագործ հանգստախափանիչներ ենք


Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ.... Էսօր մի բաժակ Բակարդի էի խմել տաքանալու համար.....

Լավա որպես պրովոկատոր ինձ չհեռացրին օպերայի տարածքից.....

----------


## Dragon

ՉԷ,ՉԷ,ՉԷ անաչառ չի մեղմ ասած, շատ մեղմ :Bad:

----------


## Ռիժ

> Մի անգամ այս առիթով կարծիքս հայտնել եմ: Կրկնեմ. «Հայլուր»-ի տեղեկատվությանը միանշանակ հավատում եմ, հավատում եմ փաստերին, ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունների նմանատիպ ծրագրերին, ուրիշ բան, որ այդ փաստերից բխող վերլուծությունները կատարում եմ ինքս, և իմ դիրքորոշումը որոշ դեպքերում կարող է համընկնել տվյալ ծրագրի` այդ թվում` «Հայլուր»-ի հետ:


Դե Ուրվական ջան, եթե Հայլուրով ասում են, որ հավաքվել են մի քանի տասնյակ` հիմնականում ծեր, մարդիկ Ազատության հրապարակում, որպեսզի բողոքեն անօրինական ընտրությունների դեմ, այդ ինչ մտքի թռիչք է քեզ սատարում, որպեսզի այդ <փաստից> կատարես վերլուծություն ու գաս այն իրական եզրակացությանը, որ հավաքվել են հարյուր հազարավոր, տարբեր խավերի ու տարիքների ու սեռերի մարդիկ???

Եթե այդ մտքի թռիչքը նկարագրես, ես անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ` իմ և այլ <հայլուրասերների> կողմից` մեր ուղեղի թաքնված հնարավորությունները օգտագործելու նպատակով ճանապարհ ցույց տալու համար: Չէ որ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ մարդկային ուղեղի 3 տոկոսն է օգտագործվում մարդկանց կողմից, չհասված այն մարդկանց, ում մտքի թռիչքները հաճախ են այցելում:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Լեո

:Bad:  :Bad: *ՀԱՅԼՈՒՐ* :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Undina

ինչին հավատալ՞՞/ այն ամենին ինչ ասում են հայլուրով.... հայլուրի ասածները ճիշտ են, բայց միայն մի կողմի համար......դա ընդամենը "ճիշտ" ասվածի մի մասն է.... այն մասը, որը նրանց ստիպում են ասել

----------


## Anchi

Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը դրա համար էլ կոչվում է հանրային, որ հանրությանն է, ինչը, ցավոք, Հայաստանի մասին չէ: Հանրայինի մոդելն այսպիսին է. այն պետք է ֆինանսավորվի ոչ թե պետության կողմից, այլ ժողովուրդի՝ հանրության բաժանորդավճարներից: Հանրայինի կատարյալ մոդել է BBC: 
Հ1-ը «Հայլուրով» իշխանության գործերն է լուսաբանում սուբյեկտիվորեն: Նշում եմ՝ իշխանության: Ու կապ չունի դա Քոչարյանը կլինի, թե Սերժը: Երբ Լևոնն էր նախագահ, այն աշխատում էր Լևոնի համար:
Այսօր քիչ թե շատ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա կարելի է ստանալ «Շանթ»-ից: 
Մնացած բոլոր ալիքները կուսակցական են ու բանի պետք չեն: Որովհետև լրատվամիջոցը օբյեկտիվ, անաչառ է, երբ այն ոչ մեկից կախում չունի:
Ու կարող եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասել, որ «Շանթի» լրագրողներն իրենց գործն ավելի լավ են կատարում, իսկ Հ1-ինը ներեցեք արտահայտությանս համար գլխառադ են անում:

----------


## REAL_ist

քո կարծիքով Շանթնել անկախա հա

----------


## Anchi

> քո կարծիքով Շանթնել անկախա հա


Համենայն դեպս, այսօր Հայաստանի հեռուստաալիքներից ամենաօբյեկտիվն է:

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր մոտ օբյետկիվ ալիք մենակ Երկիր Մեդիան էր, ենել ավաղ ամսի 19 ին մենակ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ էլի, Շանթնա օբյեկտիվ? 

Բոլորս բոյկոտենք հեռուստատեսությունը!!!!!!  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ էլի, Շանթնա օբյեկտիվ? 
> 
> Բոլորս բոյկոտենք հեռուստատեսությունը!!!!!!


Ու դրանով առաջին հեևթին կխնայեք ձեր առողջությունը և թանկագին ժամանակը  :Hands Up: :
Ո՞վ են էտ մարդիկ, որ ամեն աստծո օր մի քանի ժամ նվիրում եք նրանց բարբաջանքները լսելուն  :Angry2: :

----------


## Quadro

Մենք չունեն օբեկտիվ հեռուստաընկերություն
սաղել մուտիլովկա են անում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկվա Շանթի Հորիզոնն էլ էր ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ.....

5 րոպեանոց տեսանյութում Օպերայում հավաքված ժողովրդին մեղադրին Արմենթելի բջջային կապի որակը գցելու համար..........

----------


## Andranik81

միանշանակ ոչ , երևի բոլորին էլ պարզ է թե ինչու

Որտեղ իմ ազգը,  այնտեղ ել ես  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

միանշանակ ոչ...հայլուրի անունը շուտվանից պետքա փոխվեր հայՍՈՒՏԻ.

----------


## Annychka

Զզվում եմ Հայլուրից  էլ, հաղորդավարներից էլ. :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> միանշանակ ոչ...հայլուրի անունը շուտվանից պետքա փոխվեր հայՍՈՒՏԻ.


Ավելի լավ կլիներ Հայլուրի անունը փոխել Սուտի լուր :Sad:

----------


## Fobus

չեմ հավատում, սակայն մեկ-մեկ ճիշտ բաներ ասում են

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չեմ հավատում, սակայն մեկ-մեկ ճիշտ բաներ ասում են


Ահա, չոտկի ասում են, թե լուրիկներից հետո ինչ կինո են ցույց տալու  :LOL:

----------


## Արիս

Էս թեման խի չեք տեղափոխում  զվարճալի բաժինը ?

----------


## Moon

Ես առաջ գոնե մի փոքր հույս ունեի հավատալու, ավելի ճիշտ պատճառ, բայց հիմա էդ էլ չկա։ Նարեկը Նիկողոսյան միակ մարդն էր, ում նյութերին ոչ միայն հավատում էի, այլև հաճույքով դիտում, ասում եմ նաև մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից։

----------


## Արամ

լօօօլ ինչ էլ լավա ստացվել 17 հոքի հավատումա 71 հոքի չի հավատում :Lol2:

----------


## Fobus

Քիչ առաջ միամիտ միացրեցի Հ1 և լսեցի լուրերը:
Ինչ եք կարծում, Հ1-ը նորմալ թեմա չունի ՀՀ-ի կամ էլ աշխարհում կատարվելիքի մասին խոսելու, որ մի քանի րոպեանոց ռեպորտաժ է ներկայացնում Շարլ Ազնավուրի թոռան հարսանիքի մասին? թե երբ է Ազնավուրը գնալու խնամիների հետ կոֆե խմելու կամ էլ ինչ որ նման հիմարություններ: Կարծում եմ շատ են թեմաները, որոնց մասին պետք է խոսել հանրային հեռուստաալիքը, իսկ ինչ է նա ցույց տալիս ? մենք պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնենք, որ չեն ասում, թե ով, երբ, ինչ է արել? 
ես Ազնավուրի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց հայլուրով դա չպետք է ցույց տան: կամ նրանք չունեն նյութեր, որի դեպքում խորհուրդ կտայի նրանց գործի ընդունել լրագրողների, կամ էլ հետույք են մտնում, որի դեպքում  :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թեմայի անունից արդեն սիրտս խառնումա

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

էս թեմայում ուզում եք որևէ բան քննարկե՞ք

----------


## Axlqalaq

աֆտարիտետով մարդիկ են իրանց նեղում, դրամար էլ շաաա~տ նյութեր ցույց չէն տալի..... կամէ վախից ա .....

համել քեզ ովա ասում հայլուրը "միամիտ" նայի` հենց տենում ես սկսելա,փոխի Հայրենիք քից .....  :Hands Up:  [մուլտը հայլուրից 10000000 անգամ լավնա]

խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:

----------


## Kuk

*«360 աստիճան» կեղծիք*

Իհարկե, Սիրուշոն ու «Եվրատեսիլը» այն թեման չեն, որոնց արժեր երկու անգամ անդրադառնալ, բայց Նալբանդյան Տաթեւիկը անմեղսունակի համառությամբ փորձում է ապացուցել, որ ՀՀՇ-ական մամուլը Սիրուշոյի դեմ քարոզարշավ էր իրականացնում, որ ինքը, իբր, հանճարեղ երգչուհի է :Bad: , իսկ մենք, իբր, չուզողություն ենք անում, ու եթե ՀՀ-ն Թուրքիայի հետ ֆուտբոլ խաղա, թող մենք Թուրքիային պաշտպանենք ու թող մեր երեխաներին տիկնիկային թատրոն չտանենք, որովհետեւ տիկնիկային թատրոնի տնօրենը ընտրություններում Սերժին է պաշտպանել (իսկականի՞ց), ու, իբր, որ այդպես գնա, մենք ՀՀՇ-ականներով (հատկապես` ես, որ կյանքում որեւէ կուսակցության անդամ չեմ եղել, բացի Դանթեի ասած «Երրորդի կուսակցությունից», որի միակ անդամն եմ) բոլոր հայրենի աստղերին ու աստղուհիներին կբոյկոտենք ու կմնանք Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երգի ու պարի հեղափոխության հույսին :Yahoo: : Ու նյութի հետ զուգահեռ ցուցադրում են մոնտաժված կադրեր ընդդիմության միտինգից, որոնք հարյուր անգամ արդեն ցույց են տվել` սիոնական դրոշներով ու անհաջող շարժումներով: Ուրեմն եւս մեկ անգամ կրկնում ենք հատուկ Տաթեւիկ Նալբանդյանի ու նրա պատվիրատուների համար: Երբ մենք գրում ենք, որ Սիրուշոն վատ է երգում, դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով է, որ ինքն ու իր մայրիկը ընտրությունների ընթացքում կանգնած էին իշխանությունների կողքին (Սյուզան Մարգարյանի մասին երբեք չենք գրի, որ նա վատ է երգում), այլ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ վատ էր երգում, այսինքն` սկսեց շնչահեղձ լինել հենց առաջին կրկներգից հետո, տարօրինակ ձայներ էր հանում եւ հաճախակի սխալ նոտաներ էր վերցնում, իսկ առաջնորդվել ագռավի համառությամբ ու պնդել, որ մեր ձագը անտառի ամենագեղեցիկ կենդանին է, ճիշտ չենք համարում: Երկրորդը` ընտրությունների ժամանակ Սերժի կողքին կանգնած էին նաեւ Ֆորշը եւ Հայկոն: Առաջինի մասին երբեք չենք գրի, որ երգել չգիտի, իսկ երկրորդին նույն նյութում նույնիսկ գովել ենք: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է սիոնական դրոշներին, ապա, Տաթո՛, եթե ուղիղ հեռարձակումը չես դիտել, ուշադիր նայիր «Եվրատեսիլի» DVD-ն, Սիրուշոյի երգելու ողջ ընթացքում դահլիճում այդ նույն դրոշներն էին` գումարած մի հինգ հատ Թուրքիայի դրոշ :Bad: : Մեր եռագույնը, համենայնդեպս, չէր երեւում :Sad: : Այսինքն, երբ գրում ենք, որ Սիրուշոն լավ չերգեց, գրում ենք այն պատճառով, որ այդպես ենք կարծում, ու միայն դուք եք, որ քնում ու երազներիդ սեպեր ու անդունդներ եք տեսնում :LOL: 

ՀԺ

----------


## varduuhi

¶ñ³éáõÙÝ»ñÁ ã»Ù Ý³Û»É,  µ³Ûó ÙÇ³Ýß³Ý³Ï å³ï³ëË³Ý»Ù - àâ, âºØ Ð²ì²îàôØ: àõ½áõÙ »Ý Ñ³Ùá½»É, áñ ·Çï»±ë, ÇÝã áñ ï»ë»É »ë` ã»ë ï»ë»É: ²Û ù»½ µ³Ý, ã·Çï»ë ³ãù»ñÇ¹ áõ ³Ï³ÝçÝ»ñÇ¹ Ñ³í³ï³ë, Ã» Ð³ÛÉáõñÇÝ :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Axlqalaq
խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:[/quote]

²÷ëáë ¶ÛáõÙñáõ ¶²È² Ñ»éáõëï³³ÉÇùÁ ³ÙµáÕç Ñ³Ýñ³å»ïáõÃÛáõÝÁ ãÇ Ï³ñáÕ Ý³Û»É:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ¶ñ³éáõÙÝ»ñÁ ã»Ù Ý³Û»É,  µ³Ûó ÙÇ³Ýß³Ý³Ï å³ï³ëË³Ý»Ù - àâ, âºØ Ð²ì²îàôØ: àõ½áõÙ »Ý Ñ³Ùá½»É, áñ ·Çï»±ë, ÇÝã áñ ï»ë»É »ë` ã»ë ï»ë»É: ²Û ù»½ µ³Ý, ã·Çï»ë ³ãù»ñÇ¹ áõ ³Ï³ÝçÝ»ñÇ¹ Ñ³í³ï³ë, Ã» Ð³ÛÉáõñÇÝ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Axlqalaq
> խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:





> ²÷ëáë ¶ÛáõÙñáõ ¶²È² Ñ»éáõëï³³ÉÇùÁ ³ÙµáÕç Ñ³Ýñ³å»ïáõÃÛáõÝÁ ãÇ Ï³ñáÕ Ý³Û»É:


գրառումները պարտադիր չի, որ կարդաս, հերիք են հարցման արդյունքները :Wink: 
իսկ Գալան չի փակվել? Ինձ տենց են ասել :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ¶ñ³éáõÙÝ»ñÁ ã»Ù Ý³Û»É,  µ³Ûó ÙÇ³Ýß³Ý³Ï å³ï³ëË³Ý»Ù - àâ, âºØ Ð²ì²îàôØ: àõ½áõÙ »Ý Ñ³Ùá½»É, áñ ·Çï»±ë, ÇÝã áñ ï»ë»É »ë` ã»ë ï»ë»É: ²Û ù»½ µ³Ý, ã·Çï»ë ³ãù»ñÇ¹ áõ ³Ï³ÝçÝ»ñÇ¹ Ñ³í³ï³ë, Ã» Ð³ÛÉáõñÇÝ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Axlqalaq
> խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:


²÷ëáë ¶ÛáõÙñáõ ¶²È² Ñ»éáõëï³³ÉÇùÁ ³ÙµáÕç Ñ³Ýñ³å»ïáõÃÛáõÝÁ ãÇ Ï³ñáÕ Ý³Û»É: [/QUOTE]
Էս  գրառումը մոտս չի երևում,ինչ-որ արաբական սիմվոլներ են

----------


## Kuk

> Էս  գրառումը մոտս չի երևում,ինչ-որ արաբական սիմվոլներ են


«Ափսոս Գյումրու Գալա հեռուստաալիքը ամբողջ հանրապետությունը չի կարող նայել»

----------


## Axlqalaq

> [FONT=Arial AMU][SIZE=4]Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Axlqalaq
> խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:


²÷ëáë ¶ÛáõÙñáõ ¶²È² Ñ»éáõëï³³ÉÇùÁ ³ÙµáÕç Ñ³Ýñ³å»ïáõÃÛáõÝÁ ãÇ Ï³ñáÕ Ý³Û»É: [/QUOTE]

յանի???

----------


## Մտահոգ

> ¶ñ³éáõÙÝ»ñÁ ã»Ù Ý³Û»É,  µ³Ûó ÙÇ³Ýß³Ý³Ï å³ï³ëË³Ý»Ù - àâ, âºØ Ð²ì²îàôØ: àõ½áõÙ »Ý Ñ³Ùá½»É, áñ ·Çï»±ë, ÇÝã áñ ï»ë»É »ë` ã»ë ï»ë»É: ²Û ù»½ µ³Ý, ã·Çï»ë ³ãù»ñÇ¹ áõ ³Ï³ÝçÝ»ñÇ¹ Ñ³í³ï³ë, Ã» Ð³ÛÉáõñÇÝ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Axlqalaq
> խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:


²÷ëáë ¶ÛáõÙñáõ ¶²È² Ñ»éáõëï³³ÉÇùÁ ³ÙµáÕç Ñ³Ýñ³å»ïáõÃÛáõÝÁ ãÇ Ï³ñáÕ Ý³Û»É: [/QUOTE]

ես թարգմանեմ ինչ ա գրել ահավասիկ
*Գրառումները չեմ նայել, բայց միանշանակ պատասխանեմ - ՈՉ, ՉԵՄ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ: Ուզում են համոզել, որ գիտե±ս, ինչ որ տեսել ես` չես տեսել: Այ քեզ բան, չգիտես աչքերիդ ու ականջներիդ հավատաս, թե Հայլուրին

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Axlqalaq
խորհուրդ եմ տալի Հորիզոն-ը նայեք Shant-Tv-ով:[/quote]

Ափսոս Գյումրու ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաալիքը ամբողջ հանրապետությունը չի կարող նա*

----------


## Lady-In-Red

իհարկե չեմ հավատում, երբ սկսեմ հավատալ հայլուրին, այդ ժամանակ կմտածեմ, որ ուղեղիս հետ ինչ -որ բան այն չէ  :LOL:  նաև, հայլուրը, մեր խնդիրները թողած,վճռաակն պահերին մոզամբիկի մշակութային նորությունները կարողա ասի, Տաթևիկ Բաղդասարյանն էլ  մինչև մի նախադասություն է կարդում, կյանքիցս 30տարի կրճատվում է  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> իհարկե չեմ հավատում, երբ սկսեմ հավատալ հայլուրին, այդ ժամանակ կմտածեմ, որ ուղեղիս հետ ինչ -որ բան այն չէ  նաև, հայլուրը, մեր խնդիրները թողած,վճռաակն պահերին մոզամբիկի մշակութային նորությունները կարողա ասի, Տաթևիկ Բաղդասարյանն էլ  մինչև մի նախադասություն է կարդում, կյանքիցս 30տարի կրճատվում է


տաթոյի մասին զգույշ խոսա, ինքը հաճախ ա Ակումբ մտնում :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> տաթոյի մասին զգույշ խոսա, ինքը հաճախ ա Ակումբ մտնում


մանավանդ որ տանը մենակա լինում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Godfreed

> Հարցը պարզ է, սպասում եմ պատասխաններին։


*Պատասխանն էլ է պարզ, սպասում ենք ստերի*

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

:Think:  պրովոկացիոն հարց է...ոչ, չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Annushka

Հավատում եմ միայն մշակութային կյանքին վերաբերվող նորություններին :Smile: 
: Հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ամռանը բազաթի՜վ զբոսաշրջիկներ են այցելել Գառնու տաճար և այնտեղից գնել հուշանվերներ՝  ի հիշատակ Հայաստան այցելության :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Լավ հարց էր, չեմ ... չէ՛, ոչ թե չե՛մ հավատում, այլ չե՛նք հավատում, այստեղ ո՛չ ոք չի հավատում  :Nea:  Մենակ իրանց բարգավաճումն են ներկայացնում, բաց թողնելով դրա հետևանքով տուժածներին  :Angry2:  Ֆրանսիական թերթերն (Nouvelles d'Arménie)ավելի ճիշտ տեղեկություններ են տալիս Հայաստանի մասին քան Հայլուրը  :Ok:  Հայլուրի միայն մշակույթն է, որ չեն կարող կեղծ տեղեկությոն տալ  :Ok:

----------


## dotsent

Հայլուրի մեջ վիրուս կա: Էտ զիբիլը հայելու ա նման, ամեն ինչ թարս ա ցույց տալի. Բայց ամեն ինչ հեչ, Արտակ Հերիքյանը լավ հաղորդավար ա:

----------


## Dayana

Հայլուրիս բան չասեք  :Nono:  Տաթևիկ  :Love:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայլուրիս բան չասեք  Տաթևիկ


չէ հա, ինչ բան ասել  :Smile: 
հենց Հայլուրի միջոցով ա միլիոնից ավել մարդ Ակումբի մասին իմացել  :Blush:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> չէ հա, ինչ բան ասել 
> հենց Հայլուրի միջոցով ա միլիոնից ավել մարդ Ակումբի մասին իմացել


էտ վոնց՞

----------


## Աբելյան

> էտ վոնց՞


երկար պատմություն ա  :Smile: 
համ էլ չեմ ուզում ստեղ որոշ մարդիկ հիշեն

----------


## Tanamasi

Ես հայլուրը չեմ սիրում հաղորդավարների պատճառով՝ չնայած Արմենիայից լավն են  :Tongue:

----------

Անահիտ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Լսել եմ, որ տաթոն վտարվել ա հայլուրից :LOL:

----------


## azat11

> Լսել եմ, որ տաթոն վտարվել ա հայլուրից


Որ" տաթոն, հաղորդավարը թե" լրագրողը (հաղորդում պատրաստողը, որին ՀՀՇ-ն ժամանակին կարծեմ ծեծել էր):

----------


## Kuk

> Որ" տաթոն, հաղորդավարը թե" լրագրողը (հաղորդում պատրաստողը, որին ՀՀՇ-ն ժամանակին կարծեմ ծեծել էր):


Հաղորդավարը :Bad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Աչքովս տեսնեմ՝ չեմ հավատա  :Jpit:  Խեղճ Հայլուրը կմնա կաղ, ախր: Արտակ Հերիքյանն էն կալիբրը չունի:

----------


## azat11

> Հաղորդավարը


Կճշտեմ: Բայց ինչպիսի ջանասիրությամբ ու եռանդով էր կարդում նենգբույր նյութերը :Smile: , իրականում ընդամենը դմբլոյա, վատ աղջիկ չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Աչքովս տեսնեմ՝ չեմ հավատա  Խեղճ Հայլուրը կմնա կաղ, ախր: Արտակ Հերիքյանն էն կալիբրը չունի:


Դրան էլ են ոնց որ վտարել հաղորդավարի աթոռից.. նենց որ, կաղը էն խոսքը չի :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էդ նենգաբույր ու թարախածոր նյութերն ինքն էլ գրում ա, աչքիս

----------


## azat11

> Էդ նենգաբույր ու թարախածոր նյութերն ինքն էլ գրում ա, աչքիս


Չէ, դա էն մյուս Տաթևիկնա գրում:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր թարախոտ Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյանի սյուժեներից կար եթերում:

Զարմանում եմ ոմանց թարախի անսահմանության վրա...

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, էն օրը քիչ էր մնում ծիծաղից մեռնեի, չնայած լացելու բան ա։ Լսել ե՞ք հայլուրի սկզբի նոր երաժշտությունը։ ՏՈՇՆԻ ռուսական Время-ի երաժշտությունն ա (Շոստակովիչինը), ուղղակի մի քիչ «հայկականացրած»։ :Think: 
Ամեն ինչ ռուսներից են թխում, բա մենք էդ ազգն ե՞նք, բացարձակ ֆանտազիա չկա։ :Shok:

----------


## Artgeo

Ֆանտազիայի հարց չի: Ժամանակ չկորցնելու հարց ա: 70 տարի ԽՍՀՄ-ն լավ էլ աշխատել ա, էլ ի՞նչ կարիք կա նոր բան հնարելու: Պարունակությունը նույն ա, հիմա էլ փաթեթավորումն են նույնը դարձնում: Սպասում ենք «մեծ եղբոր» հետ պաշտոնապես վերամիավորման:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, ինձ թվում էր, որ ռուսերեն բավականին լավ գիտեմ... բայց հիմա մոտս կասկածներ առաջացան: Նոր վայլուրն էի նայում ու մեկը ասեց.
«... Արմենիա սեիչաս նա պոդյոմե:», ինչը լրագրողը թարգմանեց «...Հայաստանը հիմա բարձունքում է» : Հիմա իմ ռուսերեննա վատ վիճակո՞ւմ, թե՞ լրագրողն ա translate.google.com ի պես թարգմանել:  :Think: 


Բա ԱՄՆ ից ռեպորտաժը տեսա՞ք  :LOL:  Մի հատ տղա էր ԱՄՆ ի ամենաաշխույժ փողոցն էր ընտրել երևի, ռեպորտաժի առաջին 30 վարկյանը ձենն էր լսվում ու ինչ-որ ամերիկացիներ էին երևում, մինչև կամերային չմոտեցավ  :LOL:  Ա լյա արևմտյան հեռուստատեսություն են խաղում  :LOL:

----------


## P.S.

> Բա ԱՄՆ ից ռեպորտաժը տեսա՞ք  Մի հատ տղա էր ԱՄՆ ի ամենաաշխույժ փողոցն էր ընտրել երևի, ռեպորտաժի առաջին 30 վարկյանը ձենն էր լսվում ու ինչ-որ ամերիկացիներ էին երևում, մինչև կամերային չմոտեցավ  Ա լյա արևմտյան հեռուստատեսություն են խաղում


հա, ես էլ եմ նայել, շատ ապուշ ռեպորտաժ էր

----------


## Ծով

Լավ եկե՛ք  մի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայենք:  Փորձենք ինչ-որ լավ բան գտնել հայլուրում: ցավալին գիտեք որն է: Ախր հենց հայլուրի վերնախավում բավականին կրթված  և իմ կողմից հարգված մարդ/իկ/ էլ կա/ն/ կանգնած: :Ok: 
Ըստ իս տաղավարը ճաշակով է: 
Հագուստը միշտ աչք է շոյում...ավելորդ ոչինչ դեռ չեմ նկատել:
Դե Տաթևիկի կարմիր մազերը հուսով ենք այլևս անցյալում կլինի…
հաղորդավարները կարծես թե պրոֆեսիոնալ են, բայց միայն Արտակի ու Տաթոյի մոտ եմ նկատել ձայնի հեգնական ռեգիստրների անհարկի չարաշահումները… մնաց նյութը...
լավ, քաղաքական ստերը թողնենք դեռ, բարբաջանքները նույնպես, ժամերով անհեթեթ բաներին անդրադառնալը նույնպես, աչք մտնել, կենաց խմելը նույնպես
…
Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ...հայլուրի ռեյտինգը բավականին բարձր է…հենց Ձեր, էս քննարկումների շնորհիվ...
Այ մարդ, օրինակ վերցրե՛ք ինձնից, չեք վստահում, մի՛ նայեք…ու չասեք թե զվարճալի է…դրա տեղը մի հատ սպուտնիկ առե՛ք, ուզածիդ չափ զվարճալի ալիքներ կգտնե՛ք…
Իսկ ուղղակի փաստերին ծանոթանալը, ասենք էսինչ շենքը պաժառ ընկավ, հետաքnnությունը շարունակվում է, մատնահետքերն էլ մոխրացել են
…
Հազար ու մի աղբյուր կա…
մի՛ նայեք ուղղակի…սանդղակը թող իջնի էլի…

----------


## Վարպետ

*Alize'e.* Անհնար է չնայել: Հայլուրը իշխանության կուլիսային անցուդարձերի մասին անուղղակիորեն ազդարարող միակ լրատվամիջոցն է: Հանգիստ կարող ես եզրահանգումներ և վերլուծություններ անել` հիմնվելով հետեւյալ միակ ու ճշգրիտ հանգամանքի վրա` Հայլուրի ամեն բառը վերահսկվում է, ուստիեւ` չի կարող պատահական լինել:

----------


## Ծով

> *Alize'e.* Անհնար է չնայել: Հայլուրը իշխանության կուլիսային անցուդարձերի մասին անուղղակիորեն ազդարարող միակ լրատվամիջոցն է: Հանգիստ կարող ես եզրահանգումներ և վերլուծություններ անել` հիմնվելով հետեւյալ միակ ու ճշգրիտ հանգամանքի վրա` Հայլուրի ամեն բառը վերահսկվում է, ուստիեւ` չի կարող պատահական լինել:



Դե հա, էդ առումով համաձայն եմ…ես նկատի ունեմ հասարակ մահկանացուներին, ովքեր ուզում են ուղղակի տեղեկացված լինել ու խուսափում են ճղճիմ ականջային լցոնումներից :LOL: 
ում համար կուլիսային ընթացքը էդքան էլ պարզ չի: Ով չոր ինֆորմացիա ա ուզում ու մեր մեջ ասած տենց էլ չհասկացավ, որ Գյուլին կանչեց Սերժոն ֆուտբոլ նայելու, ասենք  որ ինչ… :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ նկատի ունեմ նրանց, ովքեր լսում, լսում են ու սրտի նոպաներ են ստանում…բայց իրանք էլի խորքային հարցերի համար մեղմ ասած գլուխ չունեն…
իսկ ավելի կարճ. դու նայի՛, ես քեզ նկատի չունեմ :LOL: …քո վերլուծելուց էլի օգուտ կա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Ընտրություններից հետո Հայլուրը առհասարակ պետք է փակեին, ու բացեին նոր լրատվության ծառայություն` նոր անունով, կարևորը նոր հաղորդավարներով:

----------


## Grieg

Հայլուրի նման երրկրորդ ուղեղ լվալու ծրագիր դժվար ա գտնել, նենց են խաբում , որ իրանք ել են հավատում  :LOL: 



> Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ...հայլուրի ռեյտինգը բավականին բարձր է…հենց Ձեր, էս քննարկումների շնորհիվ...
> Այ մարդ, օրինակ վերցրե՛ք ինձնից, չեք վստահում, մի՛ նայեք


Երևանից դուրս շատ տեղեր միակ նորմալ ալիքը բռնող Հ1-նա դե իհարկե ..ճիշտ է առանց արբանյակային ալեհավաքի

----------


## Kuk

> Ընտրություններից հետո Հայլուրը առհասարակ պետք է փակեին, ու բացեին նոր լրատվության ծառայություն` նոր անունով, կարևորը նոր հաղորդավարներով:


Եվ ի՞նչ պետք է փոխվեր դրանից: Պետք է սկսեին ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա տա՞լ: Լավ ա, որ մտքներով չի անցել նման բան անել, հակառակ դեպքում` կարողա մարդիկ լինեին, ովքեր դա համարեին բարելավում հեռուստատեսության ասպարեզում: Կամ էլ, հնարավոր է, որ մտքներով անցել է, ուղղակի համապատասխան հաղորդավարներ չեն ճարել, դե տաթոենք անփոխարինելի են չէ՞:

----------


## ministr

Հայլուրը հիմա տեղով մեկ բացասական էմոցիայա: Ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա հաստատ չէր տա, բայց գոնե ինչ-որ բանով կտարբերվեր: Էդ չափի բացասական էներգիա չի կարելի տալ, որովհետև էտ էներգիան չի կորում, բազմապատկված հետա գալիս;

----------


## Kuk

> Հայլուրը հիմա տեղով մեկ բացասական էմոցիայա: Ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա հաստատ չէր տա, բայց գոնե ինչ-որ բանով կտարբերվեր: Էդ չափի բացասական էներգիա չի կարելի տալ, որովհետև էտ էներգիան չի կորում, բազմապատկված հետա գալիս;


Դե եթե ինֆորմացիան կրկին ոչ ճիշտ էր լինելու, ինչպես հիմա է, ուրեմն էդ դեպքում փոխվելու էր միայն անունը և հաղորդավարները, որից էությունը չէր փոխվի այդ հաղորդման և ընդհանրապես տվյալ հեռուստաալիքի: Այսքանից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ լավ է, որ չի փոխվել, քանի որ այսպես հասարակությունը կմնա նույն վերաբերմունքին հայլուրի նկատմամբ, այսինքն` կշարունակի չհավատալ հայլուրին, իսկ հայլուրին չհավատալը և ինֆորմացիայի այլ աղբյուրներ փնտրելը բխում է հասարակության շահերից:

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր ուզում էի հայլուրի վազող տողում առկա տառասխալները հաշվել, չէի հասցնում :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2009), Rammer (17.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *ԻՍԿ ՓԱԿԵԼՈՒՑ Ո՞ՒՐ ԷԻՆ*
> 
> 
> Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության “Հայլուր” լրատվականը ռեպորտաժ էր պատրաստել, որ “Բջնին” արտադրանք է տալու, չնայած ձեռնարկության սնանկացման գործընթացին: Լավ է իհարկե, որ “Բջնին” նորից արտադրվելու է, բանվորներն աշխատելու են, աշխատավարձ են ստանալու: Լավ է, որ այդ հանգամանքը գովազդվում է Հանրային հեռուստատեսության լրատվական ծրագրով: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու “Հայլուրը” “Բջնիի” հանդեպ այդ աստիճան ուշադիր չէր, երբ ձեռնարկությունը սնանկացվում էր, խլվում էր իր սեփականատերերի` Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի ձեռքից:
> 
> Խնդիրը իհարկե Սուքիասյանները չէին: Թող “Հայլուրն” անդրադառնար այն խնդրին, որ անթույլատրելի է ֆինանսատնտեսական պարտքուպահանջի անվան տակ սեփականության վերաբաշխում իրականացնելիս ոտքի տակ տալ կայացած ապրանքանիշը, կայացած ձեռնարկությունը, պարապուրդի մատնել ավելի քան 400 աշխատակիցներին: Թե դա պետք էր անաղմուկ անել, որպեսզի հնարավորինս քիչ մարդ իմանա, իսկ այժմ պետք է հնարավորինս շատ մարդու տեղեկացնել, որովհետեւ այժմ արդեն “Բջնիի” փողը գնալու է ուրիշ գրպաններ:

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2009), Աբելյան (17.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

<հավատում եք հայուրին թէ ոչ> նախ սխալ հարցա...
ճիշտ կլիներ «տալիսա հայլուրը բավական տեղեկատվություն որ նայողը իրան տեղեկացված համարի»...
Որովհետև  ցանկացաց տեղեկատու ունի իրա հովանավորները, պահանջատերերը, պրինցիպները ու ամենակարևորը՝ սահմանափակումները, իհարկե թվարկվածներից ոչ մեկի մեջ չի բացակայում քաղաքական կոնտեքստը...
Իսկ լրատվության չափանիշները մղված են երկրորդ պլան...
Բոլորի համար էլ պարզա , որտեղից ինչ տեսակի ու ինչ քանակի ինֆորմացիա կարելիա ստանալ, նենց որ քննարկել, քննադատել կամ գովելու փոխարեն, ընտրեք մի քանի տեղեկատվական աղբյուր, ու իմի բերելով բոլորի մատուցածը , փորձեք վերլուծել ու գտնել ավելի հավաստին՝ ըստ ձեզ...
Թող չլինի նենց մեկը որ ասի ինքը բացարձակ անսահմանափակ ու բացարձակ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիայա տալիս, որովհետև դա անհնարա, հիմքեր չկան…մի տեղ մի պրոբլեմ, մի հարց բարձրաձայնվումա, մի ուրիշ տեղ , էդ նույն պրեբլեմն ու հարցը անտեսվումա...
Այսինքն ընտրվումա ինֆորմացիա, որը կլինի ոչ թե ավելի բավարարող ու ճիշտ, այլ աղմկոտ ու ինտրիգային...
Տեղեկատուները իրարից շաաաաաատ տարբեր են աշխատում, ու ամենքի հիմքում տարբեր բաներ են ընկած...

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ընդ որում նկատեք մի փաստ, որ ելնելով տեղեկատվական մրցավազքի պայմաններից, դրանց մի մասը հանդես են գալիս որպես  «հռտորներ» , մյուսները «դեմագոգներ»

----------


## Marduk

Էս անեկդոտը լսել ե՞ք

Մի հատ սփյուռքահայ տիկին նայել է Հայլուրը ու ասել է ուզում եմ ապրել Հայլուրի Հայաստանում որտեղ ամեն ինչ լավ է ու բարի իսկ չարը , միշտ պարտվում է

----------


## dvgray

> Էս անեկդոտը լսել ե՞ք
> 
> Մի հատ սփյուռքահայ տիկին նայել է Հայլուրը ու ասել է ուզում եմ ապրել Հայլուրի Հայաստանում որտեղ ամեն ինչ լավ է ու բարի իսկ չարը , միշտ պարտվում է


իսկ որ Վրեմյա/կամ դրա նման մի բան նայի, միանգամից Մոսկվա կթռնի

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (20.07.2009)

----------


## AMzone

Հայլուրին չեմ հավատում, .ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ.  նորությունները այնպես են մեկնաբանում հավատտ սքսումա գալ, հայլուրը նորությունները մեկնաբանումա կառավարության շահերից ելնելով, մեկ մեկ բանակը այնպես են մեկնաբանում, մարդիկ իմանում են սանատորիայա.

----------


## Սարգսյան

Աննոռմալ բան չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ, որ ազգային հեռուստատեսության լրատվականը ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից ա: Ավելի գունավոր պետք ա լիներ, երևի չի ստացվում հլը մոտները:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ես հայլուրի աշխատակից եմ  :LOL:

----------


## cold skin

> ես հայլուրի աշխատակից եմ


Ծանր դեպք ա :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ես էլ մի անգամ գնացել էի հանրային հեռուստատեսություն, նյութեր էի տարել հայլուրի համար  :Tongue: 
Շատ օբյեկտիվ, անաչառ ու բարձր մասնագիտական ռեպորտաժներ են: Ես գոհ եմ հայլուրից: Ափսոս Տաթևիկը Բաղդասարյան էլ չի վարում  :Sad:

----------

Norton (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ես էլ մի անգամ գնացել էի հանրային հեռուստատեսություն, նյութեր էի տարել հայլուրի համար 
> Շատ օբյեկտիվ, անաչառ ու բարձր մասնագիտական ռեպորտաժներ են: Ես գոհ եմ հայլուրից: Ափսոս Տաթևիկը Բաղդասարյան էլ չի վարում


Տաթևիկը հիմա հայլուրի խմբագիրա...կվարի էլի...

----------


## armuk

լավագույն լրատվական հաղորդումը հայկական հեռուստատեսությունում... անկեղծ:

----------


## armuk

Հայլուրի անունը փոխվել է՞՞՞՞ :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հայլուրի անունը փոխվել է՞՞՞՞


Չգիտեմ, բայց եթե փոխվի, երեւի անունը կդառնա «Ժամանակ»` ռուսական «Время»-ի նման: Եթե երաժշտությունը թարգմանել են հայերեն, անունը մեկից մեկ կթարգմանեն:  :LOL:

----------


## yerevanci

> Հայլուրի անունը փոխվել է՞՞՞՞


ուղղակի  դարձելա  Առաջին  լրատվական,  հայլուր  անունը  հանել են

----------


## armuk

բայց "Առաջին Լրատվական" անունով արդեն մի ուրիշ կայք կա:
1in.am (կրկին լուրերի)

----------


## Artgeo

Հայլուրը կրկին ջայլամի դիրքով է լուսաբանում, նորությունները սկսեցին երդմնակալությունից, շարունակեցին արցախյան ազատամարտով, այնուհետ 10 րոպեի չափ խոսում էին Ավետարանից, հիմա էլ արդեն 4-5 րոպե խոսում են «իշխանական փախանումը պատմական շրջանում...»

----------


## Artgeo

Շարունակությունը։ 21։47 - 2 րոպեոանոց մոնտաժված, անկապ վիդեո Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանի մասին... Ու մարտիմեկյան տոնով սպառնալիքներ... պլծ... 21։50 օրվա միջազգային նորություններ...

----------

